# Betrug? www.g...t.de / SMS über KWN 11853



## mschikore (28 Juni 2004)

Hallo, 

ich bin soeben auf dieses Forum aufmerksam geworden und ahne aufgrund anderer Beiträge, daß ich selbst einem SMS-Chat-Betrug zum Opfer gefallen bin. 

Hier meine Story: 

Ich habe mich vor kurzem bei einer Kontaktvermittlungsseite(www.....de) registriert. Es kommen Kontakt-Matches zustande, wenn beide Partner bei der Frage "Willst Du mit mir flirten?" auf "Ja" klicken.

Ein solches Match hat dazu geführt, daß meine Matchpartnerin mich zum SMS-Austausch einlud, mit folgendem Text: 

"hallo,danke für deine mail habe mich sehr gefreut,meine hobbys sind inliner,tanzen,kino,freunde..usw und lerne immer gerne wieder neue leute kennen. sorry bin nicht so oft online,möchte aber den kontakt nicht zu dir abbrechen vielleicht können wir ja mal können ja mal telefonieren oder simsen wenn du magst?LG Katja"

Danach fingen wir an, SMS-Nachrichten auszutauschen. Wenn ich von besagter Katja eine SMS erhalte, steht im Display als Absender nur die Nummer: 11853.

Dies, so die angebliche Katja, habe mit ihrer "BlueCard" zu tun. Ich selbst habe davon keine Ahnung. Aber ich habe mehrmals eine komische Nachricht per SMS erhalten, so zum Beispiel diese: "Bomenanschlag in Köln, 2,99€ / SMS" und mehfach Nachrichten, daß ich z.B. "150 Euro für die Nutzung der KWN 11853 in diesem Monat" überschritten habe. Eine in dieser SMS ebenfalls angegebenen Service-Nummer landet in einem Sprachcomputer, weist aber auf die Firmen "WAIT ONE GmbH und DTMS AG" hin.

Ansonsten mailt mir "Katja" sehr persönlich und privat anmutende SMS-Nachrichten. Das mit den Kosten könne sie sich nicht erklären..... ist sie ein etwa ein Chat-Profi???

Mir kommt das ganze um so mehr spanisch vor, als daß ich auf der Goflirt-Seite folgendes festgestellt habe: 

Das Profil von "Katja" war kürzlich plötzlich vom Seitenbetreiber gesperrt. Bei Betrachtung eines anderen, ähnlichen Profils erschien die Information "Interessiert sich für Dich", was auf dieser Seite offensichtlich bedeutet, daß die Kontaktpartnerin auf "JA" geklickt hatte. Ich schreibe nun auch dieser vermeintlich interessierten Dame und siehe da, die Antwortnachricht lautet erneut: 

"hallo,danke für deine mail habe mich sehr gefreut,meine hobbys sind inliner,tanzen,kino,freunde..usw und lerne immer gerne wieder neue leute kennen. sorry bin nicht so oft online,möchte aber den kontakt nicht zu dir abbrechen vielleicht können wir ja mal können ja mal telefonieren oder simsen wenn du magst?LG Katja"

Also exakt die selbe Antwort unter zwei verschiedenen Profilen und wieder die Aufforderung, zum SMS-Austausch! 

Ich habe ganz offensichtlich in der Tat zu hohen kosten SMS verschickt, gemäß meiner Vodafone-Rechnung zu 2,58 Euro pro SMS.

Wenn ich einem Betrug seitens des Seitenbetreibers von www.....de und/oder DTMS AG oder einer anderen organisierten Gesellschaft zum Opfer gefallen sein sollte, würde ich auf jeden Fall über meine Recchtschutzversicherung alle Mögleichkeiten eines rechtlichen Vorgehens ausnutzen wollen. 

Und nun bin ich mal gespannt, was ich hier diesbezüglich erfahren kann.

Viele Grüße, 
Manfred

_[Edit: Bitte NUB beachten - HDUS]_


----------



## haudraufundschluss (28 Juni 2004)

*Re: Betrug? www.g....de / SMS über KWN 11853*



			
				mschikore schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten mailt mir "Katja" sehr persönlich und privat anmutende SMS-Nachrichten. Das mit den Kosten könne sie sich nicht erklären..... ist sie ein etwa ein Chat-Profi???


Ja.



			
				mschikore schrieb:
			
		

> Das Profil von "Katja" war kürzlich plötzlich vom Seitenbetreiber gesperrt. Bei Betrachtung eines anderen, ähnlichen Profils erschien die Information "Interessiert sich für Dich", was auf dieser Seite offensichtlich bedeutet, daß die Kontaktpartnerin auf "JA" geklickt hatte. Ich schreibe nun auch dieser vermeintlich interessierten Dame und siehe da, die Antwortnachricht lautet erneut:
> 
> "hallo,danke für deine mail habe mich sehr gefreut,meine hobbys sind inliner,tanzen,kino,freunde..usw und lerne immer gerne wieder neue leute kennen. sorry bin nicht so oft online,möchte aber den kontakt nicht zu dir abbrechen vielleicht können wir ja mal können ja mal telefonieren oder simsen wenn du magst?LG Katja"
> 
> Also exakt die selbe Antwort unter zwei verschiedenen Profilen und wieder die Aufforderung, zum SMS-Austausch!



Ob jetzt der Seitenbetreiber aktiv daran beteiligt ist, vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen. Du solltest jedoch in zwei Richtungen nachhaken: Beim Seitenbetreiber solltest Du mal anfragen, warum denn das Profil gesperrt wurde und bei der DTMS AG solltest Du in Erfahrung bringen, an wen die fragliche Nummer weitervermietet wurde.

Wie hoch ist der Premium-SMS-Anteil an Deiner Telefonrechnung eigentlich?


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juli 2004)

mschikore schrieb:
			
		

> "hallo,danke für deine mail habe mich sehr gefreut,meine hobbys sind inliner,tanzen,kino,freunde..usw und lerne immer gerne wieder neue leute kennen. sorry bin nicht so oft online,möchte aber den kontakt nicht zu dir abbrechen vielleicht können wir ja mal können ja mal telefonieren oder simsen wenn du magst?LG Katja"
> 
> Danach fingen wir an, SMS-Nachrichten auszutauschen. Wenn ich von besagter Katja eine SMS erhalte, steht im Display als Absender nur die Nummer: 11853.
> 
> ...




hey das kenn ich auch nzur mit einer tina.....  Selber text selbe blue card. 

von welcher singleseite war das denn?


----------



## Anonymous (20 Juli 2004)

*hab genau die selbe nachricht gekriegt*

von ilove,bei mir ists halt ne melissa,lach.
solche leute sollte mann echt,ich werd echt sauer.....
hab zum glück nich zurück geschrieben


----------



## Anonymous (10 Oktober 2005)

*sms-betrug*

hi jungs,

mir ist genau das gleiche passiert.

ich hab zwar von anfang an überhaupt nicht darauf geantwortet (so dass ich bisher  - gott sei dank- nicht geschädigt bin), doch bekomme ich jetzt mittlerweile pro Woche ca. 5 sms von irgendwelchen betreibern mit der absendernummer 11xxx. meine nummer wurde offensichtlich im netz weitergereicht und dient jetzt fröhlich den spam-sms-betrügern.

gibt es überhaupt eine möglichkeit, wie ich erreichen kann, dass ich solche sms nicht mehr bekomme?

vg


----------



## Mindolluin (10 Oktober 2005)

Die Nummer ist recht interessant: 11853 ist eine Nummer für die Telefonauskunft. Es würde mich eher überraschen, wenn sowas für Chats eingesetzt werden dürfte.

Vielleicht solltet ihr eure Erfahrungen mal der Bundesnetzagentur mitteilen.

Gruß,

Mindolluin


----------



## Anonymous (10 Oktober 2005)

auf g.....t.de ist zu lesen das der server von der polizei abgeschaltet wurde.und der betreiber schreibt selbst das er die seite schließt und gegen ihn ermittelt wird


----------



## drboe (10 Oktober 2005)

Mindolluin schrieb:
			
		

> Die Nummer ist recht interessant: 11853 ist eine Nummer für die Telefonauskunft. Es würde mich eher überraschen, wenn sowas für Chats eingesetzt werden dürfte.


Da liegt vermutlich eine Verwechslung vor. Im Festnetz ist 11853 ggf. eine Auskunftsnummer. Hier ist ja aber wohl eine Premium SMS Kurzwahl gemeint. Die ist bei eplus, O2 und T-Mobile wohl an einen Anbieter namens Rate One GmbH vergeben, der in 63263 Neu-Isenburg seinen Sitz hat. Siehe nachfolgende Listen:
http://www.eplus.de/meta/kontakt/img/premium_sms.pdf
http://www.o2online.de/o2/kunden/tarifcheck/services/shortcodes/pdf/pdf-blob.pdf
http://www.t-mobile.de/downloads/sonstiges/sms_premium_anbieter.pdf

M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (10 Oktober 2005)

Tja, Auskunftsrufnummern sind aber eigentlich so gedacht, dass sie bundesweit aus allen Netzen ohne Vorwahl zu erreichen sind. Damit kann und darf eine Auskunftsrufnummer auch in einem Mobilfunknetz nicht fremdvergeben werden. Schließlich wollen die Leute von da aus ja auch die Auskunft erreichen, oder sie vielleicht auch ansimsen.

Um so mehr Grund, mal die BNetzA anzumailen.

Mindo


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Oktober 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> ...an einen Anbieter namens Rate One GmbH vergeben...


...So seriös wie der Rest der "Deutschland AG"
(bitte auch scrollen)


----------



## drboe (11 Oktober 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, Auskunftsrufnummern sind aber eigentlich so gedacht, dass sie bundesweit aus allen Netzen ohne Vorwahl zu erreichen sind. Damit kann und darf eine Auskunftsrufnummer auch in einem Mobilfunknetz nicht fremdvergeben werden. Schließlich wollen die Leute von da aus ja auch die Auskunft erreichen, oder sie vielleicht auch ansimsen.


Wo ist das in dem obigen Sinn geregelt? 118XX Nummern sind übrigens auch im Festnetz als Zugang für Premium-Dienste eingerichtet. Kosten: 2,99 EUR/min. Siehe http://www.dtms.de/x3media/salesgui...quisedokumente_Intranet/118Kombi_Prospekt.pdf


M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (11 Oktober 2005)

*Beitrag von drboe vom Mo, 10.10.2005, 20:23*

hi, ich bekomme dauernd sms von einer katja mit der absendernummer 83083. ich hab den beitrag von drboe gelesen und mir vor allem den link mit den anbietern von sms premiumdiensten angesehen und dort die adresse von dem betreffenden betreiber gefunden. wollte jetzt mal fragen ob ich mich an diese adresse wenden kann damit ich nicht weiter solche dummen sms bekomme oder soll ich mich lieber an meinen netzbetreiber wenden? wäre schön wenn mir da einer helfen könnte. ansonsten möchte ich mal sagen das euer forum spitze ist, da stehen echt ganz interessante themen drin und dabei bin ich nur durch zufall auf euch gestoßen weil ich herausfinden wollte wem die nummer gehört. hab mir eure seite gespeichert und werd nun sicher öfters hier schnüffeln kommen. also falls mir einer antwortet schon mal vielen dank im vorraus sagt das hexchen


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Oktober 2005)

hmm

11853-tel***ns*x.de hmm

andererseits:


> : Guten Tag,
> : rufen sie bitte folgende Telefonnummer an:
> : 11853; lassen Sie sich zu Kfz-Info weiterverbinden.
> : Mfg R* AMMEDIA



hmm hmm
was nun... Info - oder Telefonsex?


----------



## Teleton (12 Oktober 2005)

Kommt halt auf das vom Kunden angefragte Keyword an.


----------



## drboe (12 Oktober 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> 11853-tel***ns*x.de hmm
> 
> was nun... Info - oder Telefonsex?


Das ist vermutlich die Festnetznummer. Die wird von _dtms_ unter dem oben von mir genannten Link u. a. damit beworben, dass sie sich flexibel nutzen läßt, eine Weiterleitung finanziell attraktiv ist ("Bei Weiterleitung Geld."),  sie für Sprachdienste und Premium-SMS genutzt werden kann. Man profitiert laut Prospekt von einer "Telefonauskunft, die auf einträgliche Geschäfte ausgerichtet ist". Damit ist eigentlich Alles gesagt, was der potentielle Geschäftpartner wissen muss und wissen will. Die Nummer sind laut Werbung "wie gemacht für Umsatz und Ertrag". Na denn ...

M. Boettcher


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Oktober 2005)

Aber die Firma auf 11853-tel*f**s*x.de bewirbt mit Tel*f**s*x direkt diese Nummer. Das wird ja wohl dem Inhaber bekannt sein. "Ruf an" klingt nach Festnetz. Auf der seite wird der Eindruck erweckt, die Betreiberfirma wäre "Inhaber" der Nummer.



> * 2,99 €/min im dt. Festnetz / Hotspot24



Dieses Sternchen existiert übrigens auf der Seite nicht... (Das heisst: Da steht nicht etwa ruf ... an * - sondern da steht einsam irgendwo 
"* 2,99 €/min im dt. Festnetz / Hotspot24")

Wann würde ich denn den Preis erfahren und wann würde ich erfahren, wer denn der Dienstanbieter war? Wie unterscheidet das System einen beliebigen Anrufer von dem, der aufgrund der Webseite dort anruft?


> Anrufen unter 11853 und nach dem Menuepunkt Deiner Wahl fragen und Deine Telefonsex Wünsche werden erfüllt!


Häää?


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Oktober 2005)

und was den rührenden text angeht auf der Seite www.go***.de - da lach ich mich ja tot! 
diese Seite kommt, siehe Leiste, von up**.de 
--> whois ist identisch

up**.de schon mal aufgerufen?
Vielleicht hilft ja der karibische Anwalt von G-S-Web in Sosua, Domrep, wenn's eng wird (siehe Impressum t**cash
t**cash.de/func_frame.php?dest=firstinfo.php?zeige=impressum )

Ich lach mich echt tot, Herr L*!!!
Vor Lachen schau ich schon fast so doof aus wie ein spanischer Anwalt im Bikini!
[nub-konform und hoffentlich nachvollziehbar, sonst gerne PN]


----------



## Anonymous (13 Oktober 2005)

ilove? Das ist doch der Chat / die Singleseite von den Klingeltonwerbenden M.....  namens j*, oder?

Zum Sperren einfach den Anbieter anrufen und hier die Sperrung verlangen. Dann kannst du keine teuren SMS mehr senden und solltest keine mehr empfangen (für diese Premium-Nummer, evtl. auch für alle Nummern dieses Anbieters). Kriegst du trotzdem weiterhin SMS, dann schicke denen eine Rechnung mit Schadensersatzforderung und dem Hinweis, dass du dich ans Fernsehen / Staatsanwaltschaft wendest. Das hilft.


----------



## Insider (14 Oktober 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ...Kriegst du trotzdem weiterhin SMS, dann schicke denen eine Rechnung mit Schadensersatzforderung und dem Hinweis, dass du dich ans Fernsehen / Staatsanwaltschaft wendest. Das hilft.


...sicher! Drohungen mit untauglichen Mitteln sind immer gut zum vorrübergehenden Aggressionsabbau. Firmen in diesem Marktsegment beenden lieber von sich aus die "Geschäftsbeziehung" (Thema Kulanz) oder lassen sie einschlafen, bevor sie Zeit, Manpower und eigene Kosten für entgangene Gewinne vergeuden - manchmal aber nicht immer.


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Betrug? www.g...t.de / SMS über KWN 11853*

hallo liebe user.. ich bin auch auf die nummer gestossen.. aber erst nachdem ich über die flirtseite.. des grössten deutschen (die haben viel grüs in der seite ) eine jungen dame geschrieben habe.. und prompt kam eine antwort..ich zitire mal :  (das ist die mailkoopie,meinen namen und nummern habe ich selbst mit sternen erstezt!!)



> Hallöle *****,
> ich habe soeben Deine Nachricht im meinem Postfach gelesen und möchte
> mich noch mal bei Dir bedanken. Irgendwie finde ich, dass ich Dich
> gerne kennen lernen und am liebsten noch heute bei einem Gläschen Bier
> ...


*********************************************************************  das ist meine antort:



> Nachricht an: jahnek2433 Versendet am: 07.12.2007 16:47
> 
> Hallo Marion, ich habe zur zeit auch urlaub.. und das noch bis nächste
> woche freitag.. ich habe das WE noch nix geplant.. wollte aber gern in
> ...


*********************************************************************
dann kam das:


> Nachricht von: jahnek2433 Erhalten am: 09.12.2007 14:57
> 
> Ich weiß jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht was das soll *****! Ich habe Dir
> mehrmals auf Deine Nachrichten geantwortet und weiß nicht warum Du mir
> ...



nur fall ich auf den mist nicht rein  ,aber trodzdem ist es schlimm..das der staat solche mittel ganz legal zulässt damit grosse deutsche und auslänische firmen,die leute abzocken können.. 


 der staat bescheisst uns.. also will er auch beschissen werden.. siehe die vetternwirtschaft bei den politikern ! ;o)


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Dezember 2007)

*Bei mir gibt's (fast wortwörtlich) den gleichen Text...:*

Bei mir gibt's (fast wortwörtlich) den gleichen Text...:




> Ich habe Deine Nachricht gelesen Philipp und möchte Dich gerne kennen lernen und bei einem Kaffee treffen wollen. Ich habe mich bis jetzt nie getraut Dein Profil anzugucken, aber Du scheinst ein wirklich netter zu sein.
> Wie sieht es denn eigentlich bei Dir zeitlich so aus? Denn ich habe die nächsten Tage Urlaub und habe auch nichts geplant. Da ich aber auch schon schlechte Erfahrungen mit Kontaktanzeigen gemacht habe, so habe ich mir eine Rufnummer vom Kontaktmarkt stellen lassen. Die Telefonnummer ist die 11853 (ach ja es gibt keine Vorwahl und bitte keine SMS senden, das geht nämlich nicht!) und als nächstes verlange dann bitte Chiffrenummer und dann endlich wirst du zu mir durchgestellt (Du brauchst dann nur meinen Vornamen, Alter und den Wohnort nennen).
> Es ist der sicherste Weg, da ich wie gesagt in der Vergangenheit auf die Nase gefallen bin. Denke bitte nicht, dass ich ein Fake bin, denn ich bin auch gerne bereit Dir zu zeigen. Hast Du eigentlich morgen Abend schon was vor?
> 
> Ich würde mich freuen Dich kennen zulernen,


Jana


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Betrug? www.g...t.de / SMS über KWN 11853*

es handelt sich um eine "Dienstleistung" von dtms.



> Das Prinzip:
> Der Nutzer sendet einfach eine SMS an eine fünfstellige Kurzwahl, um Dienste zu kaufen oder ein Abonnement abzuschließen.
> Dabei werden entweder die vom Nutzer abgeschickten SMS oder (bei einem Abonnement) die vom Nutzer empfangenen SMS über die Mobilfunkrechnung bzw. das Prepaid-Guthaben abgerechnet.


h*tp://w*w.dtms.de/index.php?cccpage=139

Preise:
h*tp://w*w.dtms.de/x3media/salesguide/2.5_dtms118Kombi/Akquisedokumente_Intranet/dtms118Kombi_Prospekt.pdf


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Januar 2008)

*den allerselben mist habe ich auch bekomm - danke!*

--->

I





> ch weiß jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht was das soll! Ich habe Dir
> mehrmals auf Deine Nachrichten geantwortet und weiß nicht warum Du mir
> nicht glaubst. Ich bin erst vor kurzem fürchterlich auf die Nase
> gefallen, als ich jemanden angerufen habe und das wird mir nicht noch
> ...




<<< genau den selben mist habe ich wort wörtlich auch bekommen! gut, weil ich ich rufe da sicherlich nicht für 3 eur die minute an. 
die nummer war die 11853 mit "passwort" flirtbox

danke und freundliche grüße an alle!


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Januar 2008)

*Auch ich hab sowas bekommen - AW: Betrug? www.g...t.de / SMS über KWN 11853*

Hallo, ich hab bei Freindscout24.amica.de
auch Post von einer sog. R...... erhalten,
die darauf pocht ich soll sie doch unter 11853 anrufen u. dann 
Flirtbox angeben damit ich durchgestellt werde. Nur unlogisch
woher die dann wissen sollen zu wem ich will - ohne eine
pers. Identifikation.

Ich denke dass dies Fake ist u. Abzocke.

Wenn jemand was anderes weiss wäre ich froh für eine Info.
Danke.
Renegade.


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Januar 2008)

*AW: Betrug? www.g...t.de / SMS über KWN 11853*

*Ist Fake und Abzocke!*

Google mal "11853 Flirtbox".

*2,99 € pro Minute !!!!!*


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Januar 2008)

*AW: Betrug? www.g...t.de / SMS über KWN 11853*

Ich empfehle dringend bei friedscout.amica die AGB zu lesen.

IV. Datenschutz
(3) Der Nutzer willigt ein ...

Damit hast Du in diese Art der Abzocke eingewilligt!


----------



## juergen (14 Januar 2008)

*AW: Bei mir gibt's (fast wortwörtlich) den gleichen Text...:*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Bei mir gibt's (fast wortwörtlich) den gleichen Text...:
> 
> 
> 
> Jana



he, das ist ja super - habe bis aufs i-tüpfelchen den gleichen anmachetext in fs bekommen und lasse die schnecke bisher auflaufen - habe sogar geschrieben - habe keine lust zum telefonieren sag mir einen treffpunkt und ich komme - läßt nicht locker - habe schon bei fs als fake zur prüfung gemeldet - ist aber immer noch drin - allso an alle gut aufgepasst jungs und mädels - nicht mit uns


----------



## McLellan (15 Januar 2008)

*AW: Betrug? www.g...t.de / SMS über KWN 11853*

Es ist Faszinierend in wiecvielen Kontakt-Börsen diese Masche  vor kommt, da versucht man netten kontakt zu finden und kriegt so was.
Hab grad bei FriendScout24 das gleiche bekommen, naja fast das gleiche, mit ein wenig geänderten Text : 
"Vielen lieben Dank ...... für Deine Nachricht. Ich habe mich bis jetzt nie getraut Dein Profil anzugucken, aber Du scheinst ein wirklich süßer zu sein. Ich habe nur wenig Erfahrungen mit Kontaktanzeigen, aber ich habe mir sicherheitshalber eine Kontaktnummer geben lassen. Die Telefonnummer ist die 11853 (ach ja es gibt keine Vorwahl und bitte keine SMS senden, das geht nämlich nicht!) und als nächstes verlange dann bitte Flirtbox und dann endlich wirst du zu mir durchgestellt (Du brauchst weder meinen Vornamen, noch mein Profilnamen nennen). Ich bin so ab .......Uhr erreichbar, wenn ich von der Arbeit gekommen bin und am Wochenende bin ich immer zu erreichen. Auch wenn es suspekt klingt, aber ich kann Dich leider nicht anrufen, denn wie gesagt habe ich da schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Welche, kann ich Dir gerne in einem persönlichem Gespräch sagen, denn dann wirst Du mich auch verstehen. Ich möchte noch hinzufügen das die Rufnummer 11853 KEINE 0900-Nummer ist!!! Denn ich habe vor einiger Zeit auch bei der Single-Börse der Bild-Zeitung inseriert und dort habe ich ebenfalls eine Nummer zur Verfügung bekommen. Ich freue mich Dich kennen zulernen und würde Dich auch zu gerne noch heute sehen wollen, nach einem ersten Kennenlerntelefonat. Klingt doch fair, oder? Gruß, ...."

Also geht das nur uns Männern so mit dem Mist oder passiert sowas auch dem weiblichen Geschlecht??


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Januar 2008)

*AW: Betrug? www.g...t.de / SMS über KWN 11853*

Wie Du schon schreibst:
Alle Kontaktbörsen sind verseucht von diesem "Schmu".


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Januar 2008)

*AW: Betrug? www.g...t.de / SMS über KWN 11853*

So ein Schmarrn, denn ich habe mich gestern mit jemanden getroffen (und zwar über von Euch vielbesagte 11853-Flirtbox-Nummer). War alles wunderbar und wir haben auch jetzt Kontakt über Festnetz.

Ich für meinen Teil kann da nur Gutes berichten.

Ich denke auch, dass viele Männer sauer sind, dass kein Date etc. zustande kommt, dann wird halt wohl nach Gründen gesucht :-(


----------



## dvill (16 Januar 2008)

*AW: Betrug? www.g...t.de / SMS über KWN 11853*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> War alles wunderbar und wir haben auch jetzt Kontakt über Festnetz.(


Gaaanzz bestimmmmt waahr.


----------



## webwatcher (16 Januar 2008)

*AW: Betrug? www.g...t.de / SMS über KWN 11853*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil kann da nur Gutes berichten.


Der Werbetroll aus Hamburg ist wieder unterwegs.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Januar 2008)

*AW: Betrug? www.g...t.de / SMS über KWN 11853*

Aktuelles Beispiel aus einer großen deutschen Partnerbörse....

"....



> Betreff: VIP: Re: Lieben Dank XXXXX
> 
> Ich muss gestehen XXXXX, dass Deine Zeilen es mir doch sehr angetan haben und das ist nicht nur so ein Spruch oder so! Ich habe Lust Dich in den nächsten Tagen einmal gerne persönlich kennen zu lernen und dann kann man ja doch ganz ruhig sich bei einem Kaffee oder ähnlichem sich einmal ganz langsam beschnuppern, wenn Du denn magst. Desweiteren kann ich dir meine richtige Nummer jetzt auch noch nicht geben. Auch dafür ist ein kleines Vertrauensverhältnis wichtig. Und das kann ich nicht per E-Mail aufbauen. Deswegen hab ich mir vom Kontaktmarkt eine Nummer geben lassen. Die Telefonnummer ist die 11853 (ach ja es gibt keine Vorwahl und bitte keine SMS senden, das geht nämlich nicht!) und als nächstes verlange dann bitte Flirtbox und dann endlich wirst du zu mir durchgestellt (Du brauchst weder meinen Vornamen, noch mein Profilnamen nennen).
> Ich hab normalerweise immer so ab 16.30 Uhr zu erreichen. Am Wochenende bin ich meistens immer zu erreichen.
> ...





Unglaublich - wie gut das ich das mal gegoogelt habe


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Februar 2008)

*AW: Betrug? www.g...t.de / SMS über KWN 11853*



> Vielen lieben Dank für Deine Nachricht. Ich habe mich bis jetzt nie
> getraut Dein Profil anzugucken, aber Du scheinst ein wirklich süßer zu
> sein. Ich habe nur wenig Erfahrungen mit Kontaktanzeigen, aber ich
> habe mir sicherheitshalber eine Kontaktnummer geben lassen. Die
> ...


hab ich mir doch fast gedacht, da ist man doch froh das es google gibt^^
lasst euch bloß nicht von so einem mist verarschen!!
gruß..


----------



## Unregistriert (1 März 2008)

*AW: Betrug? www.g...t.de / SMS über KWN 11853*



> Vielen lieben Dank für Deine Nachricht. Ich habe mir mal Dein Profil angeguckt und Du scheinst wirklich interessant zu sein (was ich zumindest hoffe und ich hoffe ich irre mich nicht).
> Ich habe nur wenig Erfahrungen mit Internetkontaktanzeigen, aber ich habe mir sicherheitshalber eine Kontaktnummer geben lassen, denn ich habe in der Vergangenheit sehr schlechte Erfahrungen machen müssen. Die Telefonnummer ist die 11853 (ach ja es gibt keine Vorwahl und bitte keine SMS senden, das geht nämlich nicht!) und als nächstes verlange dann bitte Flirtbox und dann endlich wirst du zu mir durchgestellt (Du brauchst weder meinen Vornamen, noch mein Profilnamen nennen).
> Ich bin so ab ungefähr 18.30 Uhr zu erreichen und am Wochenende bin ich immer zu erreichen. Auch wenn es suspekt klingt, aber ich kann Dich leider nicht anrufen, denn wie gesagt habe ich da schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Welche, kann ich Dir gerne in einem persönlichem Gespräch sagen, denn dann wirst Du mich auch verstehen.
> Denn ich habe mich mal am Anfang des Jahres bei der Bild-Zeitung eingetragen und da habe ich auch eine Telefonnummer gestellt bekommen.
> ...





das hab ich heute bei friendscout bekommen.....


----------



## Unregistriert (6 März 2008)

*AW: Betrug? www.g...t.de / SMS über KWN 11853*

Achtung was von flirt-fever !!!!



> Mmmh, xxxx ich glaube Du hast mich missverstanden. Denn ich habe mir diese Telefonnummer (11853, danach verlange Flirtbox) vom Anzeigenmarkt stellen lassen. Um Dir die Angst zu nehmen, ich sei irgend so Fake oder ähnliches, so bitte schaue mal immer Dienstag in die Bildzeitung. Denn dort erscheint immer Dienstags diese Singlerubrik und dort habe ich ebenfalls mal inseriert und auch eine solche Telefonnummer erhalten.
> Wenn ich nicht an einem Kennen lernen interessiert wäre, dann würde ich Dir doch nicht mehr schreiben, oder nicht? Ich würde Dich gerne noch heute unverbindlich kennen lernen und würde mich wirklich sehr freuen, wenn Du genauso denkst.
> Kannst Du mich nachher so ab 18.45 Uhr anrufen? Es wäre mehr als nur schade, wenn es scheitern sollte, denn ich meine es ehrlich und bitte glaube mir das.
> 
> Lieben Gruß und bis später


Vielleicht hilft Euch das auch weiter , fast hätte ich dort angerufen ( Gott sei Dank wird vorher erst mal gegoogelt - lach ) !

NO MERCY


----------



## Unregistriert (15 März 2008)

*AW: Betrug? www.g...t.de / SMS über KWN 11853*

Hier noch eine andere Nachricht aus " Flirt-Fever" auf meine Mail. 


> 36 Jahre aus 40545 Düsseldorf
> 15.03.2008 - 07:08
> 
> Ich muss gestehen, dass ich mich immer auf Nachrichten freue, denn ich habe zuvor noch nie so etwas gemacht! Aber Deine Zeilen haben es mir doch sehr angetan und das ist nicht nur so ein Spruch oder so!
> ...


Lasst solche Leute immer nur bei Euch anrufen !!! Liebe Grüsse


----------



## Unregistriert (19 März 2008)

*AW: Betrug? www.g...t.de / SMS über KWN 11853*



> Lieb von Dir Deine Nachricht  und ich habe mir eben noch dazu lange genug Dein Profil angeschaut und bin der Meinung, dass ich Dich auf jeden Fall näher kennen lernen möchte und Dich bei einem Kaffee treffen wollen. Wie sieht es denn eigentlich bei Dir zeitlich so aus? Denn ich habe die nächsten Tage Urlaub und habe auch nichts geplant. Wir sollten uns vorab erst einmal am Telefon kennen lernen, um zu gucken, ob den die Chemie denn überhaupt stimmt. Ich mir eine Rufnummer vom Kontaktmarkt stellen lassen. Die Telefonnummer ist die 11853 (ach ja es gibt keine Vorwahl und bitte keine SMS senden, das geht nämlich nicht!) und als nächstes verlange dann bitte Flirtbox und dann endlich wirst du zu mir durchgestellt (Du brauchst weder meinen Vornamen, noch mein Profilnamen nennen).
> Es ist der sicherste Weg, da ich wie gesagt in der Vergangenheit auf die Nase gefallen bin. Hast Du eigentlich morgen Abend schon was vor?
> 
> Ich würde mich freuen Dich kennen zulernen,
> ...


Auf mein Misstrauen kam zurück:



> Mmmh, ich glaube Du hast mich missverstanden Mike, denn ich habe mir diese Telefonnummer (11853, danach verlange Flirtbox) vom Anzeigenmarkt stellen lassen. Um Dir die Angst zu nehmen, ich sei irgend so Fake oder ähnliches, so bitte schaue mal immer Dienstag in die Bildzeitung. Denn dort erscheint immer Dienstags diese Singlerubrik und dort habe ich ebenfalls mal inseriert und auch eine solche Telefonnummer erhalten.
> Wenn ich nicht an einem Kennen lernen interessiert wäre, dann würde ich Dir doch nicht mehr schreiben, oder nicht? Ich würde Dich gerne noch heute unverbindlich kennen lernen und würde mich wirklich sehr freuen, wenn Du genauso denkst.
> Kannst Du mich nachher so ab 18.45 Uhr anrufen? Es wäre mehr als nur schade, wenn es scheitern sollte, denn ich meine es ehrlich und bitte glaube mir das.
> 
> Lieben Gruß, Gabriela



Ich wäre auch fast um eine Tick geneigt gewesen die Nummer an zu rufen!
Aber zum Glück gab es diese Seite!Danke.

Gruss


----------



## Unregistriert (1 April 2008)

*AW: Betrug? www.g...t.de / SMS über KWN 11853*

hier was von friendscout



> Betreff: VIP: Re: Danke Dir Philipp
> 
> Lieb von Dir Deine Nachricht Philipp und ich habe mir eben noch dazu lange genug Dein Profil angeschaut und bin der Meinung, dass ich Dich auf jeden Fall näher kennen lernen möchte und Dich bei einem Kaffee treffen wollen. Wie sieht es denn eigentlich bei Dir zeitlich so aus? Denn ich habe die nächsten Tage Urlaub und habe auch nichts geplant. Wir sollten uns vorab erst einmal am Telefon kennen lernen, um zu gucken, ob den die Chemie denn überhaupt stimmt. Ich mir eine Rufnummer vom Kontaktmarkt stellen lassen. Die Telefonnummer ist die 11853 (ach ja es gibt keine Vorwahl und bitte keine SMS senden, das geht nämlich nicht!) und als nächstes verlange dann bitte Flirtbox und dann endlich wirst du zu mir durchgestellt (Du brauchst weder meinen Vornamen, noch mein Profilnamen nennen).
> Es ist der sicherste Weg, da ich wie gesagt in der Vergangenheit auf die Nase gefallen bin. Hast Du eigentlich morgen Abend schon was vor?
> ...



Nach einer Misstrauischen Maill kam dann das zurück



> Nachricht vom 01.04.08 10:26
> Betreff: Re: VIP: Re: Danke Dir Philipp
> 
> Sorry Philipp, aber wenn ich nicht an einem kennen lernen oder gar mehr interessiert wäre, dann hätte ich Dir doch nicht mehr geschrieben, oder sehe ich das falsch. Was habe ich denn getan, außer mir die Telefonnummer zur Verfügung stellen lassen?
> ...



Da werde ich sicherlich nicht anrufen! Wie schön dass man googlen kann 

Lg Fil


----------



## Unregistriert (2 April 2008)

*AW: Betrug? www.g...t.de / SMS über KWN 11853*

Hallo

bei mir war das gleiche bei Friendscout.
Profil von der hiess Cavestage .
Hab ich gleich bei der Reaktion von Friendscout gemeldet, ob was passiert ist weiss ich aber nicht.

Gruss Mike


----------



## Unregistriert (8 April 2008)

*Friendscout24 11853*



> Vielen lieben Dank für Deine Nachricht. Ich habe mir mal Dein Profil angeguckt und Du scheinst wirklich interessant zu sein (was ich zumindest hoffe und ich hoffe ich irre mich nicht).
> Ich habe nur wenig Erfahrungen mit Internetkontaktanzeigen, aber ich habe mir sicherheitshalber eine Kontaktnummer geben lassen, denn ich habe in der Vergangenheit sehr schlechte Erfahrungen machen müssen. Die Telefonnummer ist die 11853 (ach ja es gibt keine Vorwahl und bitte keine SMS senden, das geht nämlich nicht!) und als nächstes verlange dann bitte Flirtbox und dann endlich wirst du zu mir durchgestellt (Du brauchst weder meinen Vornamen, noch mein Profilnamen nennen).
> Ich bin so ab ungefähr 18.30 Uhr zu erreichen und am Wochenende bin ich immer zu erreichen. Auch wenn es suspekt klingt, aber ich kann Dich leider nicht anrufen, denn wie gesagt habe ich da schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Welche, kann ich Dir gerne in einem persönlichem Gespräch sagen, denn dann wirst Du mich auch verstehen.
> Denn ich habe mich mal am Anfang des Jahres bei der Bild-Zeitung eingetragen und da habe ich auch eine Telefonnummer gestellt bekommen.
> ...




Habe ich heute von Friendscout bekommen... Ach ja schade!
Hab natürlich angerufen, 4 Euro weg. Na ja, habe die Nummer erst hinterher gegoogelt...


----------



## Sanctus (8 April 2008)

*AW: Betrug? www.g...t.de / SMS über KWN 11853*

"Sowas" ist auch auf flirt-f...r.de unterwegs...wenn man die dann "anzeigt" wird deren Account recht zügig gesperrt. Wie dem auch sei. Die neuen Nummern sehen aus wie normale Nummern. Z.B. 017234567890. Seid einfach vorsichtig, wenn ihr sofort eine Nachricht bekommt, so von wegen: Du bist ja nen hübschen oder können wir uns treffen o.ä. Ich hab an die "normale" Nummer nur eine SMS verschickt und dann war Schluss. In der Zwischenzeit habe ich knapp 6 SMS bekommen, wobei diese Fragen enthielten wie: Warum meldest du dich nicht usw..


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Mai 2008)

*AW: Betrug? www.g...t.de / SMS über KWN 11853*



Sanctus schrieb:


> "Sowas" ist auch auf flirt-f...r.de unterwegs...wenn man die dann "anzeigt" wird deren Account recht zügig gesperrt. Wie dem auch sei. Die neuen Nummern sehen aus wie normale Nummern. Z.B. 017234567890. Seid einfach vorsichtig, wenn ihr sofort eine Nachricht bekommt, so von wegen: Du bist ja nen hübschen oder können wir uns treffen o.ä. Ich hab an die "normale" Nummer nur eine SMS verschickt und dann war Schluss. In der Zwischenzeit habe ich knapp 6 SMS bekommen, wobei diese Fragen enthielten wie: Warum meldest du dich nicht usw..



Ahh, ist ja gut zu wissen ... mit was für kosten darf man da dann rechnen?


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Mai 2008)

*AW: Betrug? www.g...t.de / SMS über KWN 11853*

Solange man nicht antwortet: *Nullkommanix*


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Mai 2008)

*AW: Betrug? www.g...t.de / SMS über KWN 11853*

Hab ich nochmal Glück gehabt ...


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: Betrug? www.g...t.de / SMS über KWN 11853*

Hehe,

ich hab 'ne ähnliche Antwort auf ein Anschreiben bekommen, nur ist bei mir die Servicenummer ein bisschen anders 11838. Bei fs24. Bisher kannte ich nur den "Push-Spam bei iLove.de, aber dass es nun (wohl schon länger) auch "Pull-Spam" gibt, ist echt lustig.

Na ja, das Lustige ist aber auch, ich hab zurückgeschrieben, wieso das alles so kompliziert sein müsse, die "Gute" kann nicht mal ihren Namen konsistent schreiben :-D.

VG und immer widerstehen...


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Juni 2008)

*AW: Betrug? www.g...t.de / SMS über KWN 11853*

Hi,

Mir ist das gleiche passiert mit friendscout24 aber da ich gar keine Ahnung hatte, habe ich angerufen und ich habe einen Person am telefon gekriegt, die sagte mir das eine vermittlungagentür alles für Sie in Internet gesetzt hat, weil die selbst kein internet hat und gab mir seine "echt" vorname. Natürlich der Text im internet war das gleich wie ich hier schon gelesen habe. Wir hatten ein bisschen geredet um uns zu treffen. ich habe ins gesamt 3 mal die Flirtbox angerufen und müsste der Name und der Ort von meine flirt angeben.wir hatten auch eine bestimmte urhzeit abgemacht weil die angeblich auch die flirtbox anrufen müsste um mit mir reden zu können. Geht das überhaupt ?? Ich habe immer mit die selbe Frau geredet, und es hatte sich alles so echt angehört nun da kam immer was da zwischen und wir haben uns nie getroffen.. die letzte mal hab ich gesagt das ich vermute das sie ein Fake ist und das ich nicht mehr anrufen werde. Die hat nicht zu gegeben und war sauer weil die auch bezahlen müsste um mit mir reden zu dürfen... aber als ich sagte das ich auch über festnezt reden können, wollte die auch nicht... wegen schlechte erfahrung.

hat jemanden schon dieser erfahrung gemacht und tatsächlig jemand kennengelernt dadurch oder ist es 100% fake.  Die hatten mich einiges über seine leben erzählt , Naja vielleicht sind die echte profis in der beziehung.  Ich werde warscheinlich sowieso nie die Wahrheit erfahren.

Danke...

Ps: sorry für die Schreibfehler , ich bin kein Deutsch.... Wohne nur hier ^^


----------

